# Can We Start Getting Excited Now?



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

The dates are set! May 15th - 17th 2015 :sing:

http://shepherdsharvestfestival.org/


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Letty Klein asked me if I wanted to go and ride with her this next SH. I don't think I can go with my son's wedding in August. I would love to. Maybe 2016 I can.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I have been excited since last year!!!!

Marchie, if you DO decide to come and ride with Lettie, you could room with me for nothing - I am gonna be renting the room anyway and I would be thrilled to have you bunk with me and possibly another fiber buddy- it would be one big slumber party! Something to think about!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

You guys are a hoot! Excited about 'fuzz'!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

> Excited about 'fuzz'!


You should come up and join us!! They have LOOMS there and weaving demonstrations, too. 

It's not all just fuzz!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH that is so sweet of you :kiss: I seriously doubt I'll be able to make it this year. My friend Jan may go with Letty, you will have to meet her. Next year if that offer still stands I will definitely take you up on it 

Osiris you really should go to one of these, Michigan a Fiber Festival is in mid-August and the SH in May. The MFF has loom makers there, he has beautiful looms and other gorgeous wooden hand tools for weaving. Tons of vendors, many catering to weavers.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

"....It's not all just fuzz!!!....."

I know. I'm just kiddin'. The festivals look very interesting. Only a few hour drive. Maybe think about it later in the spring.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I need to sign up for my booth. ..


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> I need to sign up for my booth. ..


yes, you do! 

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/shepherds-harvest-festival/2990671/1-25


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I filled out my vendor form! Here's hoping it all works!

The current plan is to bring my mom along for the weekend. She lurks here. I don't think she has an account to HT anymore but she reads. You'll all love her.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Come out, come out where ever you are, Svenska's mother!! We adore your daughter!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

She spins and weaves and has now also knit a HAT! A real hat!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

A REAL HAT!!! ??? !!!

SO WHERE ARE YOU!!!

Come OUT, Come OUT ... JOIN THE FUN!~!~!~!~!

WE WON'T GET YOU INTO too MUCH TROUBLE!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Come on out SvenskaFlicka's mama! We will keep calling you out until you one say hello to us. You and Philip need to have accounts here, seriously.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Come out come out wherever you are!!!!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Come join us, SvenskaFlickaMamma!!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Kasota said:


> Come join us, SvenskaFlickaMamma!!!


okay, but her name better be shorter than that- that is just too dadgum long to type! :teehee:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

> okay, but her name better be shorter than that- that is just too dadgum long to type!


Well, she sounds very sweet and she's been peeping here without posting. We could call her Sweet Peeper. 

Or even better yet....she could come out of the shadows and grab a nick and join in the conversation!!!  Come join in! We all want to get to know you!


----------

